# Warden Steckachse sitzt fest



## Fshzzl (28. Januar 2017)

Hi,

hab hier einen neuen Warden Rahmen, der auch schon fertig aufgebaut ist.
Jetzt wollte ich die Hinterrad Bremse entlüften und damit auch das Hinterrad wieder ausbauen.

Nun das Problem:
Die Steckachse lässt sich aus dem Gewinde drehen, aber dann nicht mehr weiter rausziehen.
Klemmschraube ist locker.
Mit viel Widerstand lässt sie sich weiter rausdrehen, wobei sie langsam rauskommt, aber dabei wird sie sehr warm & man sieht Abnutzungen auf der Achse (Metall-Metall).
Aber irgendwann ist da auch Schluss und sie kommt nicht komplett raus.

Jemand eine Idee?
Das erste mal ließ sie sich normal montieren & das Rad wurde seit dem nicht gefahren..


Danke euch


----------



## Goddi8 (28. Januar 2017)

Hi, hilft dir wahrscheinlich nur bedingt, ist bei mir aber auch so.
Im Neuzustand habe ich sie nur raus bekommen indem ich mit einem Inbus von rechts gedrückt und von links gedreht und gezogen habe. Gut wenn man 3 Hände hat 
Mittlerweile (ca 10 Mal rein/ raus) gehts einigermaßen aber immer noch schwer. Das Elox am Kopf zeigt auch deutliche Spuren
Meine Vermutung - der Hinterbau ist minimal krumm. Sobald die Achse aus dem Gewinde ist, entspannt sich das Ganze und die Achse wird am Kopf eingeklemmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fshzzl (28. Januar 2017)

Alles klar, habs mir schon fast gedacht.

Habe sie inzwischen auch mit ordentlich Mühe durch Ruckeln, Drehen & Ziehen rausbekommen.

Finde ich nicht so cool bei einem derart hochwertigen Rahmen.

Danke trotzdem!


----------



## Goddi8 (28. Januar 2017)

Naja, kenn ich von anderen Rahmen in der Preisklasse auch. Nur waren die so schlau den Gewindeeinsatz bzw das Schaltauge flexibel zu gestalten dann kann man es einfach ausgleichen.
Gerne.


----------

